

6 Steps to finding the product idea you should be building - gvinter
http://blog.projectpulse.io/6-steps-find-product-idea-to-build/

======
Vula_Design
I couldn't agree more. As the co-founder of an app development company
curently working on our flagship I have had a very similar experience.
Although I wouldn't call myself an expert in the field it will impact (and I
think some app/product/innovation ideas are going to potentially affect a
field that you couldn't be an expert in without dedicating your life to it) I
was surrounded by people involved in the field. I think the most important
part of your article for me is being open to the idea that, with the current
tools, a problem might not be fully solvable. Setting out to create something
to fill a gap will just result in you imagining that a gap exists where it
doesn't. Good product ideas come from the organic realisation that there is
something missing from the market, and the best way to do that is to be open
to the idea that apparent limitations could be the bounding box of what
defines your product/app.

~~~
gvinter
Yes, and although I won't say to always trust that "feeling you get".. there
is a feeling that you get when you organically come to that realization and
it's very different from sitting in a brainstorming session and thinking of 20
ideas in a row. Can't replace first-hand experience in a space.

